# Universal Rocks Rocky Background



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I made a new addition to my 55 today, and I have to say I love it. It cost me $85, but it only takes up about 1/2" and looks amazing. It was stressful getting the holes cut for the return and drain, but other than that it couldn't have been easier. I used a pair of utility shears to cut it to size. A little silicone across the top and around the holes for return and drain, and it's all set.

I also did some re-shuffling of the rest of my aquascape so let me know what you think.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice. I love in-tank backgrounds.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

livingroomdiver said:


> I made a new addition to my 55 today, and I have to say I love it. It cost me $85, but it only takes up about 1/2" and looks amazing. It was stressful getting the holes cut for the return and drain, but other than that it couldn't have been easier. I used a pair of utility shears to cut it to size. A little silicone across the top and around the holes for return and drain, and it's all set.
> 
> I also did some re-shuffling of the rest of my aquascape so let me know what you think.


Looks great!! I'm also biased as I have the same background in my setup. :lol:


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank a lot! I really am amazed by how big of an upgrade this is. A couple of Anubias Hastifolia to give my scape some height, and I think it's just about done.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Love it! I have the same background and did a long thread about it on here a while back. I can't say enough good things about this ultra thin background as an option, especially for a 55 gallon tank, where a 3-4" background simply sucks up too much room in your tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks nice, but whats that white cylinder thing on the far left corner, a reactor of sorts ?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice... How thick and flexible is this background livingromdiver?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

great b/g nice one! i think it would look better with sand now as it will contrast well with the b/g.
what are you keeping in there?


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Looks nice, but whats that white cylinder thing on the far left corner, a reactor of sorts ?


It's a K-1 reactor that I added a couple months ago. It's made a huge difference. Nitrates, etc all zeroed.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

NJmomie said:


> Nice... How thick and flexible is this background livingromdiver?


It's anywhere from 1/4" to 1/2". It hardly takes up any space at all. It's very flexible. I had to fold it in half lengthwise to get it into the tank.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> Nice... How thick and flexible is this background livingromdiver?


Check out my thread here for my review, complete with pictures.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=247196


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

ozman said:


> great b/g nice one! i think it would look better with sand now as it will contrast well with the b/g.
> what are you keeping in there?


Thanks! The stock for the tank is in my sig.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> NJmomie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice... How thick and flexible is this background livingromdiver?
> ...


Your thread is how I discovered this background, Figured I would give you a shout out and say thanks, they really are nice backgrounds especially for the price.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> Love it! I have the same background and did a long thread about it on here a while back. I can't say enough good things about this ultra thin background as an option, especially for a 55 gallon tank, where a 3-4" background simply sucks up too much room in your tank.


Since you've had this b/g for a while, have you had any issues with it holding up? It looks like its made really well, but you never know 
.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

livingroomdiver said:


> Since you've had this b/g for a while, have you had any issues with it holding up? It looks like its made really well, but you never know
> .


I've had no problems with it whatsoever so far, although algae does like to grow on it from time to time. If you don't have an algae eater, it can be easily removed with a hard sponge.


----------

